# SIPS is holdng on to notes again...



## kotori (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Andrew,
I think I've seen this as well with the legato script. I'm interested to know if other people experience this as well. I don't think there's any problem with the vibrato script. I'm confident that the version posted (last modified June 23 2006) is the correct one. I'll look into this, but it may take some time because I'm very busy at the moment.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## José Herring (Aug 26, 2006)

Yes. I just experienced it in version 1.10. So I went back to version 1.05 and it went away. I've also noticed that I'm getting wild CPU spikes with multiple versions of SIPS playing on different instruments. Anybody notice this?

José


----------



## Thonex (Aug 27, 2006)

josejherring @ Sat Aug 26 said:


> Yes. I just experienced it in version 1.10. So I went back to version 1.05 and it went away. I've also noticed that I'm getting wild CPU spikes with multiple versions of SIPS playing on different instruments. Anybody notice this?
> 
> José



No... but I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I'm really sorry to hear about the excess polyphony issues appearing out of nowhere again. I thought we had that stuff nicely 'dead and buried' after K2.1.1's release.

This may be another one of those situations that occur with certain hosts and/or sample libraries that 'bring out the worst' in K2 and/or SIPS itself. However, maybe Nils will be able to discover something that escaped my notice. If I recall correctly, I was never able to personally reproduce this problem, let's hope that Nils will fare better.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## Thonex (Aug 31, 2006)

I was looking at the "Engine" tab on all my K2 computers and sure enough there were some "Event Notes" not being release.... it turns out that I still had a couple of SIPS V110 in my setup... as soon as I replaced these with V105 everything was ok.

Just a heads-up.

T


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 31, 2006)

Thonex @ Thu Aug 31 said:


> I was looking at the "Engine" tab on all my K2 computers and sure enough there were some "Event Notes" not being release.... it turns out that I still had a couple of SIPS V110 in my setup... as soon as I replaced these with V105 everything was ok.
> 
> Just a heads-up.
> 
> T



Hi Andrew,

I've been away from SIPS stuff for a while and my memory worsens daily, however, I'll take a stab at this.

If the problem seems to have 'crept in' with the upgrade from V105 to V110, refer to item 2. in the readme file for V110. Most of the upgrades in V110 had to do with things unrelated to hung notes, but, Item 2 does have a tie in.

Originally, when K2 was having a lot of problems with producing stuck notes when it received very short 'ghost' notes, I put some special code in the Do_Legato routine to discard very short notes. The downside was that an ò{   C¡'{   C¡({   C¡){   C¡*{   C¡+{   C¡,{   C¡-{   C¡.{   C¡/{ž   C ˆ{ž   C ‰{ž   C Š{ž   C ‹{ž   C Œ{ž   C {Ÿ   C Ž{Ÿ   C {Ÿ   C {Ÿ   C ‘{Ÿ   C ’{Ÿ   C “{Ÿ   C ”{Ÿ   C •{Ÿ   C –{Ÿ   C —{Ÿ   C ˜{Ÿ   C ™{Ÿ   C š{Ÿ   C ›{Ÿ   C œ{Ÿ   C {Ÿ   C ž{Ÿ   C Ÿ{Ÿ   C  {Ÿ   C ¡{Ÿ   C ¢{Ÿ   C £{Ÿ   C ¤{Ÿ   C ¥{Ÿ   C ¦{Ÿ   C §{Ÿ   C ¨{Ÿ   C ©{Ÿ   C ª{Ÿ   C «{Ÿ   C ¬{Ÿ   C ­{Ÿ   C ®{Ÿ   C ¯{Ÿ   C °{Ÿ   C ±{Ÿ   C ²{Ÿ   C ³{Ÿ   C ´{Ÿ   C µ{Ÿ   C ¶{Ÿ   C ·{Ÿ   C ¸{Ÿ   C ¹{Ÿ   C º{Ÿ   C »{Ÿ   C ¼{Ÿ   C ½{Ÿ   C ¾{Ÿ   C ¿{Ÿ   C À{Ÿ   C Á{Ÿ   C Â{Ÿ   C Ã{Ÿ   C Ä{Ÿ   C Å{Ÿ   C Æ{Ÿ   C Ç{Ÿ   C È{Ÿ   C É{Ÿ   C Ê{Ÿ   C Ë{Ÿ   C Ì{Ÿ   C Í{Ÿ   C Î{Ÿ   C Ï{Ÿ   C Ð{Ÿ   C Ñ{Ÿ   C Ò{Ÿ   C Ó{Ÿ   C Ô{Ÿ   C Õ{Ÿ   C Ö{Ÿ   C ×{Ÿ   C Ø{Ÿ   C Ù{Ÿ   C Ú{Ÿ   C Û{Ÿ   C Ü{Ÿ   C Ý{Ÿ   C Þ{Ÿ   C ß{Ÿ   C à{Ÿ   C á{Ÿ   C â{Ÿ   C ã{Ÿ   C ä{Ÿ   C å{Ÿ   C æ{Ÿ   C ç{Ÿ   C è{Ÿ   C é{Ÿ   C ê{Ÿ   C ë{Ÿ   C ì{Ÿ   C í{Ÿ   C î              ò{Ÿ   C ð{Ÿ   C ñ{Ÿ   C ò{Ÿ   C ó{Ÿ   C ô{Ÿ   C õ{Ÿ   C ö{Ÿ   C ÷{Ÿ   C ø{Ÿ   C ù{Ÿ   C ú{Ÿ   C û{Ÿ   C ü{Ÿ   C ý{Ÿ   C þ{Ÿ   C ÿ{Ÿ   C¡ {Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡	{Ÿ   C¡
{Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡{Ÿ   C¡ {    C¡0{    C¡1{    C¡2{    C¡3{    C¡4{    C¡5{    C¡6{    C¡7


----------



## kotori (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought I'd try to reproduce the problem and see if the advice posted by Bob helps but I'm having trouble reproducing it now. If anyone is experiencing this problem then please save a script preset ('save preset...' in the script menu) and send me the file so I can try it out with exactly the same settings.
Does this problem affect both the standalone and plug-in version?

Nils


----------



## Thonex (Sep 6, 2006)

kotori @ Wed Sep 06 said:


> I thought I'd try to reproduce the problem and see if the advice posted by Bob helps but I'm having trouble reproducing it now. If anyone is experiencing this problem then please save a script preset ('save preset...' in the script menu) and send me the file so I can try it out with exactly the same settings.
> Does this problem affect both the standalone and plug-in version?
> 
> Nils



Hi Nils,

It definitely affects stand-alone versions.... 

I have since replaced my SIPS 110 with SIPS 105F and all seems fine... so it's a little hard for me to send you a "patch" at the moment.... more deadlines. I'll alert you when I've got a patch for you.

In the meantime... can anyone else send Nils a patch?

Thanks,

T


----------



## garylionelli (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is related, but with v1.10, and only with some presets like EWQLSO Symphonic Choirs, the use of the script forces me to dedicated at least 36+ max voice polyphony (in the preset voice field) in Kontakt to allow the legato script to function. If I play just 2 notes, it uses over 30 voices. Not sure if this is related to the hanging on of notes or not. This doesn't happen with all presets I load though.

Gary


----------



## kotori (Sep 21, 2006)

garylionelli @ Thu Sep 21 said:


> I'm not sure if this is related, but with v1.10, and only with some presets like EWQLSO Symphonic Choirs, the use of the script forces me to dedicated at least 36+ max voice polyphony (in the preset voice field) in Kontakt to allow the legato script to function. If I play just 2 notes, it uses over 30 voices. Not sure if this is related to the hanging on of notes or not. This doesn't happen with all presets I load though.
> 
> Gary



Hi Gary,
What's the normal number of voices for this library? (when SIPS is not loaded)
If the instrument has a lot of velocity layers which are activated at the same time and crossfaded between high numbers could be normal. But it's hard to know without knowing more about the instrument. Do you know if the behaviour was different with the the earlier versions of SIPS?

Nils


----------



## garylionelli (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks Nils -- no problem with v1.05. It's 6 voices per note with this preset, the default voice allocation is 80. Plus, there are 15 groups I didn't see at first for different vowel articulations, etc. But with SIPS 1.05, there's no problem with it using too many voices. With 1.05 it uses the 6 voices per note (because that's the number assigned), but when playing 2 notes it doesn't get to any more than 12 (which is as it should be). With 1.10 however, it quickly jumps to over 40, sometimes 50 voices during a normal slow melody.

Another issue is that the script edit knob panel is stuck open with v1.10––when you try to close the edit box, everything closes but the script knob panel. No problem in 1.05.

Thanks again.

Best,
Gary


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey Gary,

You aren't by any chance using the sustain pedal are you? That's the only mechanism in SIPS (that I'm aware of) that uses a lot of polyphony. The other thing to watch out for is samples that use release tails, especially when you use the pedal. Nils has reported multiple triggering of the release samples as just another lame operation of K2's release sample handling (not especially specific to SIPS).

Good to bump into you Gary,

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## garylionelli (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Bob -- with this preset, I've haven't used the sustain pedal at all, but from looking at the preset, it's a complicated one with 15 groups (no release samples). It does work fine on 1.05 though. Will continue to investigate.

Great to hear from you too!

Best,
Gary


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Gary, maybe your patch would be a good one to try my suggested fix on? It's about the 7th post in this thread. You only have to add one line of code (adding an extra 'wait' call).

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## garylionelli (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi Bob -- just tried your fix as requested, still no effect with this preset. Tried 1.05 right after, and again no problem with note buildup.

Best,
Gary


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Oh! Then we have a problem. :cry: Please hang on to that preset, either Nils or I (preferably Nils but he's very busy) may need to get our hands on it so we can reproduce the problem and try to see why V110 handles it differently than V105. The extra 'wait' call was my best guess.

Right now I'm a little busy and of course Nils is very busy. But, one of us will get back to you on this eventually. Off course this may or may not be the same problem that Andrew reported at the start of this thread but, it needs to be looked into nevertheless.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## kotori (Sep 25, 2006)

Bob, I'll try to look into this. I was just awaiting the response whether inserting the wait call would help or not.

Gary, do you have this problem with all kinds of settings for V110 and for all instruments or is it specific to certain settings and/or certain instruments?
Please save the V110 script and settings as a script preset (in the same menu where scripts are loaded) and send me a PM with the file.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Big Bob (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Nils,

Thanks a million for fielding this. I was about to ask Gary if the instrument patch that acts up is one that he can 'legally share' with us but then, I seem to remember that Gary runs on a MAC? I don't know about you Nils but I only have a PC, besides, maybe I shouldn't tackle something like this anyway. 

So Gary, I leave you in the best of hands.

God Bless,

Bob


----------



## garylionelli (Sep 26, 2006)

Bob and Nils: 

I can't send this preset since it's part of the Symphonic Choirs copy-protected sample set from East-West. I might be able to send the preset sans samples though. 

This issue has only occurred (I think) with this particular preset (and others like it from this library), and is not alleviated by changing control settings in the v110 script. 

Right Bob, I'm on a Mac. 

I'll see what I can send you Nils.

Thanks to you both.

Gary


----------



## Thonex (Sep 26, 2006)

garylionelli @ Tue Sep 26 said:


> Bob and Nils:
> 
> I can't send this preset since it's part of the Symphonic Choirs copy-protected sample set from East-West. I might be able to send the preset sans samples though.
> 
> ...



Are you using word builder while this is happening???


----------



## garylionelli (Sep 26, 2006)

No, no wordbuilder, just basic ahhs, etc.


----------

